
Ask HN: Best way to use tuition assistance - asselinpaul
Many employers offer up to $5,250 per year in tuition reimbursement for tuition assistance.<p>I believe it has to be used to fund education related to your field of employment. Has anyone found good ways to utilize this (good CS courses or field-adjacent courses)?
======
bdavis__
If you don't have a BS degree, get one. It will take a while, but the money
from your employer should pay for 2 classes a semester at a state school.
(Thanks Boeing!)

My suggestion, at about the 10 year mark in experience, get an MS degree (or
and MBA, if that is your thing). My MS took 5 years as the tuition
reimbursement covered only 2 classes per year at the school I chose. (Thanks
L3 Communications!)

None of the classes I took made me "an expert in something at work". The sum
of all the classes, arguably, made an attempt.

Diff Eq. Calculus. Linear Algebrae. Data Structures. Software Requirements.
Theory of computation. All of them fill in the space between what you have
figured out on your own and what you need to know. And allows you to build on
to bigger things.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Also, if your employer’s tuition reimbursement plan allows it, CLEP out of
whatever you can towards a BS.

------
probinso
Use it for conferences

